# Now that the NES Classic has been hacked, what ROMS do you want to put on it?



## Futurdreamz (Jan 7, 2017)

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/01/hackers-unlock-nes-classic-upload-new-games-via-usb-cable/

And of course the image can be accessed and manipulated by the MicroUSB charging port. As if nobody saw that.

Adding more games works and the interface accepts it, but it seems that only 60 games have been tested so far and there hasn't been any checks for long term save issues.

But aside from that, what games do YOU want to put on it?

Instructions: http://pastebin.com/af2RxZ6z


> 1. Go here http://linux-sunxi.org/FEL/USBBoot#Using_sunxi-fel_on_Windows and install driver with zadig.
> Fel mode is activated by holding down reset while switching on power button - http://linux-sunxi.org/FEL
> 2. Grab tool here https://github.com/madmonkey1907/hakchi/releases
> Dump uboot and kernel from your nes. uboot should have md5 b13b538f6b7c86623ceea69c456d4eb5, if it's not, it might be unsafe to continue. 8ce1857653874e8f0cd3fe68abe1bb4a and 9b8046b47c947d9fa322976c038003e0 also confirmed to work.
> ...


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 7, 2017)

i would love it put Super Mario Bros 2: The lost nevels
All Megaman games *o*
some bootlegs games, like Kart Fighter (lol)
also, can run Famicom games?


----------



## ItsKipz (Jan 7, 2017)

Can it run smb3mix?


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 7, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> Can it run smb3mix?


Yes until is a NES rom
Hacks roms loads too, NES Mini is just a NES emulator.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 7, 2017)

Wow, nice, too bad is still 720P right? I'll stick to my shield tv or psvita tv with 1080P and more options including cheats and other tools, Turbo buttons, and fast forward. 

Honestly i'm impressed cause i didn't think it be so soon. or even possible. I wonder why that wii mini wasn't hacked at all but this was.

I hope it has proper special chip support like mmc5 and VRC7 and what not cause if it can't then is just sad. No Rockman 4 minus infnity. No Castlevania 3 with enhanced music. No Final fantasy 7 nes or Zelda legend of link rom hacks for roms of 2MB. Wonder if FDS games are possible soon.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm going to guess that Famicom games may be hit or miss, especially if they require a microphone. Otherwise I'm pretty sure that 90% (if not all) NES games will work, with the concern of them using hardware aberrations the emulator doesn't account for. But it's a full ROM replacement so we might be able to load a better emulator on it.

I think we're going to have to make a list of what roms are verified to work. But to do that, I actually need to have one in my hands to play with 

However, there's like 80 posted on Kijiji (half the ads were posted in November) so i made an offer of a couple Christmas gift cards and i just need to see if anyone caves and accepts my offer.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2017)

Hackers do what Nintendont.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm too lazy to read everything right now, but can you edit the game selection menu with custom covers and stuff?


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 7, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I'm too lazy to read everything right now, but can you edit the game selection menu with custom covers and stuff?


Seems you can add jpg images for cover art for the roms, if that's what you're asking. Right now they're still picking it apart, and all the cool kids don't have their hands on one - and if they do, they are being very careful not to brick it.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 7, 2017)

to my understanding its just functioning like raspberry pi zero with custom os? nice, it's only about 60 euro more then a raspberry pi in nes like case... but theGUI is done nice i'd gotta say...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 7, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Seems you can add jpg images for cover art for the roms, if that's what you're asking. Right now they're still picking it apart, and all the cool kids don't have their hands on one - and if they do, they are being very careful not to brick it.


Alright, I clicked the source link and my question was immediately answered. I suggest you take this picture and post it in the OP. It's not too much work and lazy people will thank you.


----------



## SG6000 (Jan 7, 2017)

Gun-Nac
Metroid (with map) (hack)
Makai Mura AC (hack)
Sweet Home (J) (translated)
Exerion
Star Soldier Special
Summer Carnival '92 Recca
Stinger
Zombie Nation
Splatterhouse Wanpaku Graffiti (J) (translated)
Kujaku Ou 2 (J) (translated)
Mega Man 3 (Improvement) (hack)
Rampart (J)
Holy Diver
Final Fantasy III Refurbished (hack)
Monster Party
Sqoon
Communist Mario 3 (Hack)
Metal Storm
Little Samson
Mr Gimmick (60 hz hack)
Golgo 13 (restored) (hack)
Shatterhand
Castlevania III (Japan) (retranslated)
Earthbound Zero (hack)
Otocky (FDS)

Realistically I doubt most of these games will run without some further system modification, but I'd instantly swap the standard 30 games with these in a flash.


----------



## Chux (Jan 8, 2017)

Got some bad news about Recca. The anti seizure protection they put in ruins that. Ninja Gaiden 2 stage 3 also.


----------



## dronesplitter (Jan 8, 2017)

Chux said:


> Got some bad news about Recca. The anti seizure protection they put in ruins that. Ninja Gaiden 2 stage 3 also.


There might be a way to disable, the guy doing the hacks mentioned lots of hidden options in the emu while digging into it some, so maybe in time.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jan 8, 2017)

R-type
super-mario bros
super mario bros 2
super mario bros 3
Mega man 1-7
Donkey kong
Zelda
Castle vania
any hacked game that's linked to thos games.
any pokemon game or hack


----------



## projections (Jan 28, 2017)

Here's what I have on my NES Mini:

Adventure Island II
Adventures of Lolo 3
Balloon Fight
Batman
Bionic Commando
Blaster Master
Bomberman II
Bubble Bobble
Bucky O'Hare
Capcom's Gold Medal Challenge '92
Castlevania
Chip 'n Dale: Rescue Rangers
Chip 'n Dale: Rescue Rangers 2
Contra
Darkwing Duck
Dick Tracy
Double Dragon II: The Revenge
Double Dragon III: The Sacred Stones
Dr. Mario
DuckTales
DuckTales 2
Excitebike
Faxanadu
Fester's Quest
Gradius
Gremlins 2: The New Batch
Gun.Smoke
Ice Hockey
Ironsword: Wizards & Warriors II
Jackie Chan's Action Kung Fu
Journey to Silius
Kid Icarus
Kirby's Adventure
Lee Trevino's Fighting Golf
Little Nemo: The Dream Master
Mario Bros.
Mega Man
Mega Man 2
Mega Man 3
Mega Man 4
Mega Man 5
Mega Man 6
Mighty Final Fight
Mission: Impossible
Ninja Gaiden
Nintendo World Cup
North & South
Paperboy
Punch-Out!!
Pro Wrestling
R.C. Pro-Am II
River City Ransom
Rockin' Kats
RollerGames
Skate or Die!
Smash TV
Snake Rattle 'n' Roll
Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Bros. 3
TaleSpin
Tecmo World Wrestling
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II: The Arcade Game
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles III: The Manhattan Project
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Tournament Fighters
The Flintstones: The Rescue of Dino & Hoppy
The Flintstones: The Surprise at Dinosaur Peak
The Jungle Book
The Legend of Zelda
The Simpsons: Bart vs. the Space Mutants
Tiny Toon Adventures
Tiny Toon Adventures 2: Trouble in Wackyland
Wrath of the Black Manta
Zelda II: The Adventure of Link

Got my console on the 26th, and I've already beaten:
Contra
Darkwing Duck
Gremlins 2: The New Batch
Mega Man
Mega Man 6
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II: The Arcade Game
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles III: The Manhattan Project

It's quite interesting to note how most of the NES games can be beaten in 15-60 minutes. You never really thought about it like that when I was kid.


----------



## MelonGx (Jan 28, 2017)

Mapper 19 / 23 / 66 and so on which NES/Famicom Mini currently DOESN'T support.

And also..... Duck Hunt!


----------



## LinksAsleeping (Feb 9, 2017)

I am hoping Nintendo World Championships will work in the future.


----------



## herm4n (Feb 12, 2017)

I want Mario Adventure on my mini. yet to find out how to get this done....

 oh, and of course some SNES roms like Mario Kart and F-zero


----------



## 3DS-Bella (Feb 18, 2017)

I already hacked mine and put the games I wanted:
The legend of Kage
Rampage
Kung fu
Home Alone 1,2
Paper boy 1,2
Circus Charlie
Ice Hockey
Hudson's Adventure Island
Monopoly
Tennis
Urban champion

and a few more that I don't recall.


----------



## steveroo (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm pleased to know that I can put fan hacked roms on the nes mini. Thanks for this thread *Futurdreamz*


----------



## SNESMario (Apr 10, 2017)

dreamcast and sega saturn games but each game size are huge.


----------

